# Analog Chorus



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Who is still making them? I'm not much of a chorus guy but a little does sound good with an acoustic guitar.

Voodoo Labs
Fulltone

Who else?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

analogman has one too

http://www.analogman.com/clone.htm


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

the voodoo lab chorus is the only chorus i've ever liked


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

Welladjusted said:


> the voodoo lab chorus is the only chorus i've ever liked


Are you the same Welladjusted from GG?

Anyways, some brands still doing analog chorus:

Electro-Harmonix
Retro-Sonic
Visual Sound
Homebrew
MXR
Maxon


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the danelectro cool cat chorus is amazing. real cheap, especially used.

i was able to a/b mine with the very expensive tc electronics chorus/flanger. 

very impressive. sturdy, too!


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.guitarpartscanada.com/product_info.php?cPath=89_143&products_id=678


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

bucky said:


> Are you the same Welladjusted from GG?


yep, and the same on HC as well. and MidoriAxe on the petrucci forums. i have a lot of spare time...


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

*The new Diamond pedal is analog.*

http://www.diamondpedals.com/products/halo.html


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

more Canadian content: http://www.retro-sonic.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=31

Fulltone also has a teaser for their version of the tri stereo chorus....


Andy


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> more Canadian content: http://www.retro-sonic.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=31
> 
> Fulltone also has a teaser for their version of the tri stereo chorus....
> 
> ...


cops Fly By Night pretty good evilGuitar:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just saw this at GPCanada. It's the latest reincarnation of the EH Small Clone, popularized by Kurt Cobain. I was thinking of getting the Small Clone but when I saw this, I thought maybe the "reliability" issues the small clone had would be fixed with this one being a newer product. Don't know how it sounds tho but for $60, I'm willing to take the risk. Seems to be a very simple pedal with just the rate knob and nothing else. They also claim its true bypass.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I use a Visual Sound h2o which is a combination delay and chorus, but with independant controls for each function.

It's a digital pedal but is designed to sound analogue.


It's quiet, clean and so far I like the sound just fine.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I have the H20 as well. Nice and warm! The Voodoo lab Analog chorus is a beaut as well.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

http://www.mjmguitarfx.com/

You want Canadian content?? Heres the best. Ok so he doesn't make a Chorus, but the vibe is better than any chorus i've ever heard.:wave: 

CT.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Noooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey, quit disagreeing with me and come buy the princeton already.  :smile: 

I'll let you play the R4......:rockon2:


----------

